# Dosing Cup Solution - Sage BE



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

So with a bit of time on my hands I've finally found a dosing cup solution I'm happy with.

I personally don't like grinding into the portafilter so use a cup, shake it, pour and measure into my portafilter with a funnel, stir it, level & tamp. This seems to be getting me consistent results as tested with my bottomless portafilter.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice one! What is it? custom made?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Where is it from, been truing to find a dosing cup to fit a 54mm portafilter.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Morning both, thanks for the comments. It's the Acaia small dosing cup and it doesn't fit into a 54mm portafilter if you planned on tipping it directly in.

I'm very pleased it can hang there and matches the finish of the machine. Acaia make some fantastic products and this has a lovely feel and finish to it - the anti static coating is excellent.


----------

